# P&O ferry emergency: Police scrambled as lorries tip over on ship during ‘extreme wea



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*P&O ferry emergency: Police scrambled as lorries tip over on ship during ‘extreme wea*

Tuesday 18th December 2018 07:30
Emergency services were forced into a major response after six lorries tipped over on a ferry in Scotland amid high winds.
The goods vehicles shifted and caused damage due to “extreme weather” while aboard the vessel now docked at Cairnryan, P&O Ferries said.
The incident took place at about 7.30am on Tuesday, prompting calls to the police, ambulance and fire services.
No one was thought to have been hurt, and all passengers and crew are accounted for.


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Did this happen in port? If at sea then surely HM Coastguard would have been the first emergency service to be informed? Or don't we have a Coastguards any more?


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*report later 0 Vessel at sea when lorries tiooed*

Police said they were alerted at 7.40am of vehicles having overturned on the ferry as it sailed from Larne in Northern Ireland to Cairnryan.
A Police Scotland spokeswoman said: “During a choppy sailing, there has been a movement of vehicles on the car deck and this has caused around six vehicles to tip over onto their side.
“Due to the movement on the deck, there are a number of passengers confined to vehicles.
“We are able to confirm all 52 passengers and 56 crew on board are safe and well and no-one has any injuries.
“The incident remains ongoing and our emergency services will remain at the ferry terminal to provide any necessary support for the time being.”
A Scottish Ambulance Services spokesman said five ambulances were sent to the scene and crews checked over passengers.
He added: “No injuries were reported and no-one was required to be taken to hospital.
“Our specialist operations response team were also dispatched to support our emergency service partners.”
Additional reporting by PA


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Failure of sea fastenings …… I wonder...


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Failure of sea fastenings …… I wonder...


You're not the only one thinking along those lines...


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Me thinks the lashings were unshipped prior to arrival, people were on vehicle deck which points the the fact that the incident occoured just outside the pier heads.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The question I meant to question a recent passenger today but forgot, was " surely they don't let drivers into their vehicles until safely in harbour waters"


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

As Harold Macmillan once said, Timetables dear boy, timetables.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Engine Serang said:


> As Harold Macmillan once said, Timetables dear boy, timetables.


Agreed ES, travelling that route often I can vouch for the fact that it is (was!!) common practice to prepare the ship for discharge once into the relatively calm waters of Loch Ryan. This time they were caught out big style, the MAIB are into it so as they say "watch this space".


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Newspapers refer to "people trapped in their vehicles" - Does this mean that people were in their vehicles when the lorries overturned or does it mean that the overturned lorries prevented cars disembarking and people were "trapped" on board in their vehicles.
I gathered the incident occurred mid-channel and people would not have been in their vehicles then, but were unable to disembark on arrival, leaving them "trapped"
Possible inaccurate reporting - has that ever happened before!!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

It reminds me of the sinking of the Princess Victoria. There's a video of that event on YouTube, unfortunately I can't get the link the video to this site. Not the same event but reminds me of what those waters can be like.


----------



## Harry Grainger (Feb 28, 2007)

In answer to #4 , 5 & 6. not a failure of the lashings, or dropped early, according to my son-in-law an HGV driver they don't lash the runners (accompanied lorries) only the drops (trailers put on by tug master and on trestles). I have seen photos of the carnage and there is not a chain to be seen anywhere. Also the drivers especially on nightime crossings will stay in their cab bunks rather than waste time going up to get a cabin which will most likely be shared by a least one, sometimes 3. Against all rules but - ! ! Will be interested to see the enquiry results.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Is there any up date on this item?


----------

